# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Etre un homme ou une femme, ca se dit ???

## doudoustephane

salut a tous.

je me demandais si se ne serait pas plus agreable de specifier (pour les personnes l'autorisant bien sur), s'il s'agit de homme ou d'une femme a cote du pseudo ou en dessous dans le style :

pseudo (M), pseudo (F)
ou
pseudo
Masculin,

pseudo
Feminin

 ::question::  ::question::  ::question::  ::question:: 

simplement pour savoir et aussi parce qu'on ne s'adresse pas de la meme maniere a une femme qu'a un homme (n'est pas messieurs??? :;):  :;): ).

alors voila, qu'en pensais-vous ????

et les moderateurs, serait-ce possible si la demande est favorable...???

 ::?:  ::?:  ::?:  ::?:  ::?:  ::?:  ::?:  ::?:  ::?:  ::?:  ::?:  ::?:  ::?:  ::?:

----------


## Anomaly

C'est vrai que a se fait sur certains forums, mais sur Dveloppez, est-ce pertinent ?

Est-ce que ta demande a un rapport avec cette discussion ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Hephaistos007

developpez.com devient vraiment un site de rencontre  ::mrgreen:: 

Zut, Anomaly a t plus rapide.  :;):

----------


## Kerod

Ca peut tre quand mme sympa, non ??
On est une communaut et donc certainement chose sont agrable  savoir...D'autant plus qu'il y a la date de naissance dj donc pourquoi pas rajouter cet lment ?? ::mrgreen::

----------


## Swog

C'est vrai qu'on a pas forcment la mme approche quand on parle  un homme ou  une femme... et il m'est dj arriv de rencontrer des personnes (des deux sexes) qui n'aimaient pas qu'on confonde ou se mprenne... le plus souvent suite  un pseudo ou un avatar trompeur...
[mode troll + boulet]regardez Anomaly par exemple, tant le pseudo que l'avatar... on pourrait croire que c'est une Dame  ::D: [/mode troll + boulet]

Bien entendu, c'est comme la date de naissance ou l'ge, a reste une information personelle qui ne devrait tre disponible que si on le souhaite...

Mais je pense que a pourrait tre... agrable, sans toute fois tre d'une importance "vitale" c'est sr  :;): 

D'un autre ct, je crois que cette question avait dj te dbattue quand il y  avait l'ancien forum

----------


## doudoustephane

> [mode troll + boulet]regardez Anomaly par exemple, tant le pseudo que l'avatar... on pourrait croire que c'est une Dame [/mode troll + boulet]


en effet, ca me fait penser au fait que tu est une femme (vrai ou pas vrai, je ne connais pas la reponse...)




> Mais je pense que a pourrait tre... agrable, sans toute fois tre d'une importance "vitale" c'est sr


c'est sur que ce n'est pas vitale  ::roll::  ::roll:: , mais juste plus agreable... ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 




> Est-ce que ta demande a un rapport avec cette discussion ?


ce n'est pas directement en rapport avec car j'y avais deja pensais mais c'est vrai que c'est cette discussion qui m'a fait lancer ce post... :;): 

mais toi, en tant que responsable, tu en penses quoi deja???

voila pour mes reponses, d'autres opinions???

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Personnellement, je pense que ce serait une bonne chose que de savoir  qui on s'addresse, mais il faudrait que comme pour l'ge, ce soit une option et pas que ce soit rvl automatiquement.

----------


## Theocourant

> Personnellement, je pense que ce serait une bonne chose que de savoir  qui on s'addresse, mais il faudrait que comme pour l'ge, ce soit une option et pas que ce soit rvl automatiquement.


Tout pareil ...

Comme cela chacun est libre de choisir.

----------


## xave

A mon avis il est assez simple de faire savoir par le biais du pseudo si on est un homme ou une femme.

Il est galement assez simple par ce mme biais de le dissimuler...

A mon avis c'est suffisant. ::roll::

----------


## BizuR

Pour ma part, je voterai pour un oui galement ... il est vrai que l'erreur est souvent mal prise ... et le cot "facultatif" de l'option satisferait ceux qui se prfrent anonymes. 

Cependant, il existe dj un moyen de le faire savoir dans nos posts en tentant de bien suivre les bases de la grammaire franaise ... un "e" supplmentaire se dtecte facilement... par contre, c'est sur, certains posts n'amenent pas ce type de mots dans leur phrase ... et dans ce cas, ce petit dtail du profil peut toujours s'avrer intressant  ::):

----------


## Lung

Je suis pour aussi (et d'accord sur le fait que a puisse tre en option).

----------


## Swog

> Cependant, il existe dj un moyen de le faire savoir dans nos posts en tentant de bien suivre les bases de la grammaire franaise ... un "e" supplmentaire se dtecte facilement... par contre, c'est sur, certains posts n'amenent pas ce type de mots dans leur phrase ... et dans ce cas, ce petit dtail du profil peut toujours s'avrer intressant


Sans compter qu'involontairement ou pas, c'est trs rarement respect...

----------


## ggnore

Je suis plutt  cheval concernant l'orthographe toussa, pourtant l'argument du 'e' me laisse tout froid.

En quoi l'attitude doit elle changer lorsque l'on s'adresse  un homme ou une femme ?

a n'engage que moi, mais vu que developpez.com ne s'appelle pas rencontrezvous.com, j'en vois vraiment pas le sens.

Ceci dit, je ne suis pas clibataire et je ne rve pas de rencontrer une geekette  ::aie::

----------


## Swog

> En quoi l'attitude doit elle changer lorsque l'on s'adresse  un homme ou une femme ?
> [...]
> Ceci dit, je ne suis pas clibataire et je ne rve pas de rencontrer une geekette


Je ne pense pas que a ait quoi que ce soit  voir avec ceci... pas pour moi en tous cas...

C'est simplement que si on a une personne en face de soit (IRL j'entends) on s'adressera diffrent  cette personne selon que ce soit un homme ou une femme (je te dfi de dire le contraire XD), et bien je pense que sur Internet, c'est exactement pareil...

----------


## BizuR

> En quoi l'attitude doit elle changer lorsque l'on s'adresse  un homme ou une femme ?


Je ne recherche pas non plus ma geekette  ::mouarf::  mais ceci est plus une prcaution  prendre pour viter les confusions et permettre de se connaitre un peu plus ... par contre, ce qui est sr, c'est que ce genre de chose peut, a l'extreme tre nfaste au forum si ce dernier est rempli de sexistes ("oh, une femme, pffffff", "oh un gros matcho, rhoooo") mais je ne crois pas que ceci soit le but de l'opration. Pour ma part les arguments a mettre en avant sont :

- mieux se connaitre ?
- eviter les confusions toujours gnantes (enfin marrante pour l'autre partie en gnral  ::D: )

----------


## Maxoo

*j'ai vot contre car :*
- je ne vois pas quelle confusion on peut faire sur ce forum. On est la pour programmer et pas pour se rencontrer  :;):  (sauf cas extrme j'en conviens, mais y a le Chat ou le MP pour a.)

- quand on s'adresse a quelqu'un dja on regarde le nombre de ses messages son avatar pour essayer de voir qui il est, alors si on a le sexe, je pense que certains commentaires seront sexiste voire mchant.

Nous ne sommes ni hommes ni femmes sur le forum, nous ne sommes que des *developpeur(e)s*. Abattons les barrires !!

----------


## BizuR

> *j'ai vot contre car :*
> - quand on s'adresse a quelqu'un dja on regarde le nombre de ses messages son avatar pour essayer de voir qui il est, alors si on a le sexe, je pense que certains commentaires seront sexiste voire mchant.


Je regarde ton avatar et ton nombre de messages, je ne te rejette pas en me disant que t'as une tete de nain barbu ahuri  ::mouarf::  ... donc pourquoi serait-ce diffrent pour le sexe ?  ::roll::  

Et dans ce cas, il en est de mme pour l'age ... on doit l'effacer car il est "possible" de rejetter les gens pour leur age (trop jeune, trop vieux ?!?) ... cependant, ce n'est pas le cas  ::D:

----------


## Swog

> Je regarde ton avatar et ton nombre de messages, je ne te rejette pas en me disant que t'as une tete de nain barbu ahuri  ... donc pourquoi serait-ce diffrent pour le sexe ?  
> 
> Et dans ce cas, il en est de mme pour l'age ... on doit l'effacer car il est "possible" de rejetter les gens pour leur age (trop jeune, trop vieux ?!?) ... cependant, ce n'est pas le cas


+1 !

On est quand mme, je pense, dans une communaut responsable, les drives seront tout de mme trs rare... Bon, il y a bien les bon vieux gros boulets et autres milleniumlover-like, mais ceux l auraient de toutes faons chercher quelque chose pour fouttre la merde...

Il n'y a jusqu' prsent pas eu de drive par rapport  l'ge des diffrents forumeurs, parce qu'on sait que la connaissance et l'exprience de quelqu'un en matire de dveloppement n'a pas de relle corrlation avec l'ge de quelqu'un, je ne vois pas pourquoi des discriminations s'installeraient autour du sexe...

PS : Mme si c'est vrai que Maxoo a une tte de nain ahuri  ::mouarf::

----------


## Oluha

pourquoi pas si c'est facultatif. C'est vrai qu'on me prend souvent pour un mec malgr l'avatar  ::roll::

----------


## khayyam90

part pour l'accord des adjectifs lorsqu'on s'adresse  quelqu'un, je ne vois pas trop l'intrt de rajouter cette info.

 Par contre, oui, dans la section "rencontres", a serait un +  ::aie::  a viterait les mauvaises surprises.

----------


## Oluha

moi j'ai l'impression qu'on (les mecs) oublie trop souvent qu'il y a des filles dans le millieu de l'informatique. Je vois souvent dans les messages "salut les gars", "merci les mecs"... Alors ca m'ennerve. On va me dire que je suis fministe mais c'est tout  fait vrai  ::mrgreen:: 

En parlant des "e" dans la grammaire justement, j'ai remarqu qu'avant sous l'avatar on avait quand mme le droit  "Expert(e) confirm(e)" alors que ca n'est plus le cas...  ::roll::

----------


## JavaAcro

Bonjour,
Je crois que celui(ou ceux) qui a (ont) conu le site www.developpez.com , *ne s'est pas tromp quand il n'a pas mis une case spcifiant le sexe du partcipant au forum*, je vais jusqu' dire mme qu'il a murement rflchi  la question, en voulant faire de ce site, un site d'entraide srieuse entre les dveloppeurs francophones.
Dans le cas contraire, si on indique le sexe de chaque partcipant, alors....imaginer l'augmentation en flche .....des messages privs.
Voil.
@+
Un clibataire srieux qui accepte les messages privs ::D:

----------


## yiannis

Homme ou femme, peu m'importe. Si je peux aider je le fais et sans aucunes discriminations (mot a la mode en france  :;): ). Si vous voulez mettre le genre du participant, faites le, mais de facon facultative.

----------


## JavaAcro

Je ritre, le concepteur du site a murement rflchi a la question qui est sans doute trs importante dans n'importe quel forum.
*Remarque*:
Dans n'importe quel forum(qui permet de spcifier le genre), pour avoir le maximun de rponses et le plus rapidement possible, il suffit d'ajouter pret de son pseudo, sexe fminin.

----------


## BugFactory

Pour, simplement pour ne plus avoir  chercher des tournure impersonnelles quand je m'adresse  quelqu'un.

Quand aux drives elles me surprendraient, Developpez.com en a peu.

Evidement, comme toutes les informations personnelles, ce devrait tre facultatif.

----------


## Oluha

> *Remarque*:
> Dans n'importe quel forum(qui permet de spcifier le genre), pour avoir le maximun de rponses et le plus rapidement possible, il suffit d'ajouter pret de son pseudo, sexe fminin.


dans ce cas, le fait de mettre un avatar avec une nana en bikini devrait aussi apporter plus de rponse ? Je crois pas.

On m'a souvent fait des remarques sur mon avatar, pour savoir si c'tait moi  ::mouarf:: 
C'est pas pour autant que j'ai plus de rponses

----------


## ggnore

> C'est pas pour autant que j'ai plus de rponses


Tu poses encore des questions ? ::aie::

----------


## Oluha

ben oui on peut pas tre doue en tout  ::mouarf:: 
et j'ai l'art de trouver des bugs  la con dans delphi5 (vive le progrs) que personne n'a jamais rencontr  ::aie::

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

> ben oui on peut pas tre doue en tout 
> et j'ai l'art de trouver des bugs  la con dans delphi5 (vive le progrs) que personne n'a jamais rencontr


C'est comme moi,  une poque, j'avais le don de prendre des dossiers  problmes  ::aie::  
Et ce n'est pas typiquement fminin  :;):  
Pour ma part, on peut reprer au "style de l'criture" si c'est une femme ou un homme qui post...
*@ Oluha* : je savais bien que tu es une femme.... par contre je ne sais plus sur quel thread je m'en suis rendu compte...

----------


## Jannus

J'ai vot contre.
Je n'en vois absolument pas l'intrt ici.
tant modo et admin sur d'autres sites, j'ai pu voir quelles drives cela peut parfois entraner.

----------


## Maxoo

> Je regarde ton avatar et ton nombre de messages, je ne te rejette pas en me disant que t'as une tete de nain barbu ahuri  ... donc pourquoi serait-ce diffrent pour le sexe ?


des fois quand je me suis pas ras depuis longtemps et que j'ai trop la flemme ...  ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::  




> Et dans ce cas, il en est de mme pour l'age ... on doit l'effacer car il est "possible" de rejetter les gens pour leur age (trop jeune, trop vieux ?!?) ... cependant, ce n'est pas le cas


pour l'age tout le monde le met pas, et si un mec de 13 ans postait : j'ai trouv un systme qui rvolutionne le web, je pense qu'on le prendrait pas au srieux.

je pense comme vous en me disant qu'il n'y aura pas temps de drive que a. mais je me dis aussi que ca sert strictement  rien de savoir le sexe de la personne ... (oui bon j'ai une copine ...  :;): )

----------


## JavaAcro

> On m'a souvent fait des remarques sur mon avatar, pour savoir si c'tait moi 
> C'est pas pour autant que j'ai plus de rponses


peut-tre, mais tu as eu la rponse avec une grande vitesse ::mouarf::  

*V(vitesse de rponse) = k (x2 - x1) /(t2 - t1)*

x2: abscisse  la position 2(o on reoit le message)
x1: //     //   //     //   // 1(o on envoit le  //   //  )
t2: temps  la position 2
t1: temps  //   //         1
k:coefficient qui dpend de plusieurs facteurs et en grande partie du SEXE de l'expditeur du message. ::mouarf::  
@+

----------


## Oluha

ouais je suis pas convaincue  ::roll::   ::lol::

----------


## Swog

Pas convaincu pour le temps de rponse ou les drives non plus...

pour rpondre  Maxoo : 


> pour l'age tout le monde le met pas, et si un mec de 13 ans postait : j'ai trouv un systme qui rvolutionne le web, je pense qu'on le prendrait pas au srieux.


 que ce soit un gars de 13 ou de 40 ans... perso a change rien, je lis par curiosit, si a me semble intelligent j'approuve, si a me semble dbile, je le dit... et y'en a dj eu sur le forum des systmes REVOLUTIONNAIRES pour le web... 

De plus, je trouve assez malheureux quelque part que vous (je parle en gnral) vouliez ramener le dbat  clibataires Vs pas clibataires...

Perso, je compte pas sur le forum pour rencontrer une petite amie, c'est peut-tre con de ma part dira-t-on quand on voit certains post  ::P: , mais je pense que la question de pouvoir afficher (ou non) son sexe est plutt une forme de respect... Perso, souvent sur les forums (je l'ai remarqu ces derniers jours) je suis vouvoy, a me drange pas, mais personnelement je m'exprime plutt en tutoyant les autres sur internet en tous cas... D'autres personnes n'aiment pas qu'on les tutoient, etc... C'est un choix personnel...

Dans la mme optique, il y a des gens (homme comme femme) qui n'aiment pas qu'on se mprenne sur leur genre (puisque "sexe"  l'air d'veiller en certains des pulsions animales...), donc je pense personnellement que c'est une bonne ide, si tant est qu'on puisse choisir ou non de le donner...

@cheikhbouchihda : tes postes sont un peu paradoxales non ? "Il va y avoir beaucoup de PV, a va ennuyer les gens" [...] "Allez-y envoyez moi des PVs"
j'ai l'impression que tu sais pas trop o tu veux aller...


Si vous avez peur des "discriminations", alors on va retirer les pseudos et la location, par ce que il est tout  fait possible que certains dcident de ne pas rpondre  des gens qui ont des pseudos  consonnances trangres ou qui habitent hors de leur pays.

L'ge aussi, et puis on va juste dsigner tout le monde par leur numro d'utilisateur (et encore, y'en a qui trouveront le moyen de rpondre que  ceux qui ont des numros pairs...)

perso, quand quelqu'un pose une question, je rpond que ce soit un jeune franais qui vit  Marseille ou une femme qui soit chef de projet dans une bote Qubcoise ou Algrienne, je m'en fous, si la question est conne je le dirais dans les deux cas... Et si la question est intressante, je m'y intresserais, peut importe qui la pose... Mais il est vrai qu'on use toujours de formulation impersonnelles et c'est un peu dommage pour une des premires communauts mondiales d'entraide sur le dveloppement informatique... Ou alors peut-tre certains d'entre-vous, messieurs, ont-il peur de s'appercevoir que l'informatique n'est pas/plus votre chasse-garde, que la gente fminine s'est elle aussi fait sa place dans ce grand monde, et que votre ego en souffrirait si vous tez aid par une femme ?

----------


## doudoustephane

::hola::  ::hola::  ::hola::  ::chin::  ::chin:: 


bravo Swoog, quel beau discours, c'est ce que je pense aussi

 ::applo::  ::applo::  ::merci::  ::merci::  ::merci::

----------


## Oluha

> Ou alors peut-tre certains d'entre-vous, messieurs, ont-il peur de s'appercevoir que l'informatique n'est pas/plus votre chasse-garde, que la gente fminine s'est elle aussi fait sa place dans ce grand monde, et que votre ego en souffrirait si vous tez aid par une femme ?


 ::applo::   ::mouarf::

----------


## pottiez

Je suis assez d'accord avec *Swog.*

----------


## Arnaud F.

J'ai vot *pour*  :;): 

Pour les raisons, je trouve que Swog a dit tout ce qu'il y a dire, et je n'ai rien  rajout  :;):   ::lahola:: 

Merci Swog pour ce discours  :;):

----------


## zeavan

perso je suis pas contre en theorie  mais en pratique je suis contre.

je pense que nos cherEs co-programmeuses auront peut-etre  plus de reponses  a leur question que les autres, je me trompe peut-etre mais l'avenir nous le dira.

c'est vrai que  les autres dicriminations peuvent existaient aussi et quelles sont condanables mais celle ci jsutement je la comprend alors que les autres...

----------


## Marc Lussac

Il nous est permis de personnaliser les champs du profil, donc ca serais tout  fait possible qu'on dcide d'ajouter cette informations dans le futur, je pense que c'est tout  fait pertinent.

----------


## doudoustephane

> Il nous est permis de personnaliser les champs du profil, donc ca serais tout  fait possible qu'on dcide d'ajouter cette informations dans le futur, je pense que c'est tout  fait pertinent.


merci a toi pour ta confirmation de possibilite et d'avoir donner ton opinion

----------


## Marc Lussac

J'ai ajout ca dans la pile dans "volutions possible  considrer pour le futur"

----------


## ggnore

> perso je suis pas contre en theorie  mais en pratique je suis contre.
> 
> je pense que nos cherEs co-programmeuses auront peut-etre  plus de reponses  a leur question que les autres, je me trompe peut-etre mais l'avenir nous le dira.
> 
> c'est vrai que  les autres dicriminations peuvent existaient aussi et quelles sont condanables mais celle ci jsutement je la comprend alors que les autres...


Je suis d'accord.

Il est indniable que la population masculine est proportionnellement plus leve dans notre 'milieu' que la population fminine.
Par ailleurs notre milieu est bien connu pour hberger en son sein les fameux geeks (ou nolife). Une geek lambda clibataire se connecte et sait rpondre  une question d'une demoiselle. Ici, il a "intrt"  l'aider. Il peut gagner l'estime de la demoiselle et ventuellement pouvoir discuter avec elle ou quoi que ce soit. La discrimination, ici, semble logique. Sachant que chacun cherche son bonheur, aider quelqu'un pour s'en faire un/une ami(e) se comprend. Ce phnomne est connu et j'enfonce les portes ouvertes en l'expliquant. A quoi a peut bien servir d'aider quelqu'un de sa rgion ou quelqu'un de son ge ? ou quelqu'un qui a le mme pseudo ? a n'en a aucun. Donc ton argument, swog, concernant la peur de la discrimination tombe  plat.

Pour illustrer ce propos : J'ai un copain qui joue  World of Warcraft. Il joue une fille. Il me dit qu'li fait a parce qu'en tant que fille dans le jeu, il reoit des cadeaux des autres joueurs biens masculins qui le revendiquent.

Qu'est ce qui empcherait un mec de faire exactement la mme chose sur dvlp.com parcequ'il sait qu'il aura plus de rponses s'il est une fille ? L'information perdrait tout son sens et servirait mal le site.



Et puis bon ... Si c'est si important  vos yeux, vous pouvez toujours rajouter cette information vitaaaaale dans le champs localisation de votre profil. Il y a de la place.

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Qu'est ce qui empcherait un mec de faire exactement la mme chose sur dvlp.com parcequ'il sait qu'il aura plus de rponses s'il est une fille ?


Ca c'est dj vu, des personnes ont pris volontairement des pseudos feminins dans ce but, chose qu'ils tont dj fait ailleurs.

Mais c'est *ridicule*, parce que sur developpez.com tu peux avoir pleins de rponses sans avoir besoin de ca.  :;):  

Je pense que comme developpez.com c'est plus qu'un simple forum technique, mais une vrai communaut, c'est en effet une information utile

----------


## Oluha

je suis d'acc avec Marc Lussac. C'est pas une information vitale, on a bien vcu sans jusqu' maintenant, mais je trouve ca plus sympa. Aprs je vois pas en quoi ca peut poser problme si cette option est facultative et personne n'ira vrifier si c'est vrai.

Perso je suis celib et je viens pas sur dvp pour me caser, j'ai mme pas envie de me retrouver avec un informaticien, j'ai dj donn  ::aie:: 
Je trouve ca juste plus sympa d'en savoir plus sur la personne  qui tu parles

Comme je l'ai dis plus haut, les "merci les gars" et "salut les mecs" ca m'ennerve  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Marc Lussac

Dans l'quipe de rdaction on est 200, et il y  maintenant plusieurs femmes dans cette quipe, et ca se passe trs bien, je dirais mme plus ca met plutot une trs bonne ambiance  ::ccool:: 

Il n'y  pas de raisons que ca se passe bien aussi pour le reste du club, mais il va falloir que vous vous teniez correctement les gars  ::sm::

----------


## BizuR

Et puis bon, si jamais discrimination il y a ... elle se fera dans les deux sens, les femmes iront aider les hommes ... sans compter la discrimination faite par les hommes homosexuels qui iront nous rpondre galement. 

Comme quoi, chacun y trouvera sa part du gateau.  ::mouarf:: 

Autre point : perso, je ne vais pas regarder les profils de toutes les personnes auxquelles je rpond ... donc je n'ai pas d'info sur leur age, et n'en aurait donc pas forcment plus sur leur sexe  ::D: , ... enfin sauf si ca apparait aussi sur le  rsum gauche de la personne  :;):

----------


## ggnore

> Il n'y  pas de raisons que ca se passe bien aussi pour le reste du club, mais il va falloir que vous vous teniez correctement les gars


a veut dire qu'on doit arrter les mises  l'air ?  ::fou::   ::aie::

----------


## Marc Lussac

Donc pour avoir beaucoup de rponses, mettre dans le profil :
- femme
- 20 ans
- Clibataire
- Blonde
- forte poitine

 ::lun:: 


Je devrais peut etre mettre ca dans mon profil pour avoir plus de rponse quand je demande des articles ?  ::koi::

----------


## titoumimi

> Je devrais peut etre mettre ca dans mon profil pour avoir plus de rponse quand je demande des articles ?


Pense  changer d'avatar aussi, ca casse l'ambiance  ::lol::

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Moi je suis d'accord pour que les filles nous remercie... plus chaleureusement quand on rpond  leurs questions  ::mouarf:: 

Par exemple, ajouter quelques smileys "bisous"  :;):

----------


## Anomaly

> ajouter quelques smileys "bisous"


  ::love:: ,  ::love2::  et  ::calin::  ne te suffisent pas ?  :;):

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Il manque    et un smiley trs utile dans le monde de developpez.com ->   ::mouarf::

----------


## Anomaly

Mouais... Je ne vois ni le rapport, ni l'intrt. De toute faon ce n'est pas un sujet pour discuter des smileys.  ::roll::

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Il manque    et un smiley trs utile dans le monde de developpez.com ->


bof

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Plus en rapport avec le sujet ( je me suis gar ), disons que je ne vois pas vraiment l'intert d'ajouter cette fonctionnalit, a ralentirait l'affichage des posts ( chaque fois qu'une signature sera affich, il faudra aussi exploiter le nouveau paramtre ) et a serait de la ressource utilise pour pas grand chose ( quelque chose dont on se passe trs bien je trouve )

Voila, voyez plus mon premier post comme un post un petit peu sarcastique  :;):  J'ai aussi vu des gars se faire passer pour des filles rien que pour avoir des rponses, et le pire c'est que a marche  ::aie::

----------


## Marc Lussac

De toute faon on  un problme avec les rangs  fminiser donc il faut le faire ca rsoura ce problme du meme coup.

Pour les performances t'inquiete pas, s'il faut mettre le forum dans le futur sur deux quadri optrons on le fera...  ::lun::

----------


## larnicebafteur

Il y a un interet d'etre une femme dans les forums : on a beaucoup plus de rponses !!
Tous les machos (et ils sont nombreux) se font un plus grand plaisir de rpondre si la question est pose par une "Isabella" que par un "Robert".

Pour ma part, j'ai souvent test ce principe dans de nombreux forums, et ca marche du feu de Dieu !!  ::D:  

Au fait, suis un homme ou femme ??? Euhhhh....

----------


## Swog

> Au fait, suis un homme ou femme ??? Euhhhh....


si tu as dj essay de te faire passer pour une femme, c'est que t'es un homme (y'a vraiment qu'un macho de base pour avoir ces ractions l quand mme XD)

----------


## larnicebafteur

Bravo pour avoir trouv !!

Peu importe que je sois macho ou pas, je dis juste que a marche !!
J'ai test, de manire trs scientifique, et ca marche !!

Donc, je serai plutot contre qu'on affiche le sexe des forumeurs.
Ou alors tous des femmes. Ou tous des hommes. Ou alors tous des anges !!

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> Pour ma part, j'ai souvent test ce principe dans de nombreux forums, et ca marche du feu de Dieu !!


T'es donc un travesti virtuel, flicitations  ::mouarf::

----------


## cladsam

J'ai vot contre, je ne vois pas trs bien ce que a apporte.
Certes il y a l'argument de la tournure des phrases mais le franais permet de passer outre l'ignorance de ce dtail.

Et puis cet anonymat permet une certaine impartialit ... ca me parait trs bien comme c'est !

----------


## Marc Lussac

Tous les clibataires vont voter pour  ::mouarf::

----------


## JavaAcro

> @cheikhbouchihda : tes postes sont un peu paradoxales non ? "Il va y avoir beaucoup de PV, a va ennuyer les gens" [...] "Allez-y envoyez moi des PVs"
>  j'ai l'impression que tu sais pas trop o tu veux aller...


tu te rend pas compte que tu vas loin un petit peu loin avec ton air  en se prenant pour un analyste qui  a la lucidit absolue des choses, au point que tu te permet d'interperter(faussement) ce que j'avais dit....alors stop....ne profite pas du virtuel, n'est-ce pas?!
Bien....

a m'interesse nullement d'envoyer des messages privs ou autres choses  des personnes sans raison et je ne tolre pas catgoriquement des messages privs qui sortent  du domaine de l'informatique.....si je me suis inscrit au forum www.developpez.com c'est sourtout pour tre aid et enventuellement aider les autres dans le domaine  de *l'informatique et seulement ce domaine........*que je fais par plaisir etant spcialis dans un autre domaine different de l'informatique.
donc, je ne considre pas, ce site pour un site de rencontre et a ne m'interesse nullement les rencontres passant ce site "respectueux"......c'est un site de dvellopeurs non?
ok!....
Le participant au forum, qu'il soit homme ou femme, il n'y pas de difference pour moi, encore qu'il pose son problme d'une manire super-intelligente(ou point que lui mme ne comprend pas ce qu'il dit), ou d'une faon simple et comprhensible par tout le monde, je rpondrai, en metant dans la tte que je suis entrain d'aider une personne en difficult donc j'vite tout genre de rponse pleine de complexe de superiorit(Dieu merci, je n'en ai pas) ou d'ironie sadique, fait que j'ai constat dans beaucoup de postes dans differents sous-forum.
Maintenant si tu as une allergie envers les pseudos  consonation venant d'ailleurs, alors l ce n'est pas mon problme.

En dernier, c'est juste une petite remarque: j'ai l'habitude de paticiper dans d'autres forums et spcialement des forums israeliens, alors le respect de la personne(homme ou femme) est la premire rgle d'or.
je vous souhaite une bonne continuation.

----------


## Swog

> tu te rend pas compte que tu vas loin un petit peu loin avec ton air  en se prenant pour un analyste qui  a la lucidit absolue des choses, au point que tu te permet d'interperter(faussement) ce que j'avais dit....alors stop....ne profite pas du virtuel, n'est-ce pas?!
> Bien....


Heu, c'est pas vraiment ce que j'ai fais... je dis juste l'impression que m'a donn ton post, et sincrement, ce que j'ai dit est l'impressione que j'ai eu




> Maintenant si tu as une allergie envers les pseudos  consonation venant d'ailleurs, alors l ce n'est pas mon problme.


  ::|: 
PARDON !? Excuse mais j'ai jamais eu ce style d'""allergie"" comme tu dis... et je vois pas pourquoi tu te permet d'insinuer ceci, si c'est par rapport  la remarque que je t'ai faite, sache que j'ai lu ton pseudo au moment de le copier pour faire la remarque, et que a n'a absoluement rien  voir avec ce genre de truc... je trouve a compltement dbile de juger quelqu'un sur ses origines ou son nom...


Et tu sembles en effet sous-estimer Dvelopper.com, comme l'a dit Marc Lussac, ce n'est plus un "simple forum technique", mais une vraie communaut, c'est un point que tu semblait laisser de ct...

maintenant, si tu te sent outrag par mes propos, je te pris de m'en excuser...
La suite de cette discussion se droulera pour ma part en Priv (si tu veux rpondre...) parce que je ne souhaite pas polluer plus ce topic...

----------


## Arnaud F.

Je ne vois vraiment pas ou est le probleme, car comme c'est mentionn a plusieurs reprises ( et certaines personnes ont tendance  l'oublier...) ceci sera une option *facultative* !!!

Donc je vois vraiment pas en quoi sa peut les deranger, c'est pas pour autant qu'ils auront plus ou moins de reponses a leur question, c'est totalement stupide de penser sa, surtout qu'une fois que le probleme est , il l'est, donc les forumeurs vont bien regarder les autre topics aussi  :;):

----------


## nabil

je suis pour car c'est bien de connaitre  qui on parle.
personellement je ne voie pas de problme d'ailleurs mme pour le pseudo j'utilise mon vrai nom .

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Je ne vois vraiment pas ou est le probleme, car comme c'est mentionn a plusieurs reprises ( et certaines personnes ont tendance  l'oublier...) ceci sera une option *facultative* !!!
> 
> Donc je vois vraiment pas en quoi sa peut les deranger, c'est pas pour autant qu'ils auront plus ou moins de reponses a leur question, c'est totalement stupide de penser sa, surtout qu'une fois que le probleme est , il l'est, donc les forumeurs vont bien regarder les autre topics aussi


Je suis tout  fait d'accord, quand je rponds  des sujets, je les regarde dans l'ordre et je rponds tout de suite  ceux auxquels je suis capable de rpondre et passe aux suivants, ca ne va rien changer si la personne est une femme ou un mec... 
Le seul moment ou je rpondrais en priorit  quelqu'un plutt qu'un autre, c'est  une personne que je connais ou une qui m'a souvent aid

----------


## mphistopheles

Idem.

je ne vois pas de vrais inconvnients (c'est facultatif) mais ce serais utile pour les rangs comme l'a prcis marc Lussac

----------


## deeal

moi je suis d'accords, mais la remarque la plus marquante c'est
" c'est plus qu'un club, c'est une communaute" +1000 pour cela
je trouve que c'est tout a fait vrai, Developpez est vraiment une communaute, et je crois que ca serait bien d'ajouter cela, et pas que cela, mais on peut ajouter plein de truc ( je ne sais pas pour l'instant)..

mais quand je viens sur developpez, je sens que je vous connais, j'ai une image de chacun dans ma tete  ::mrgreen::  ...
j'ai vu sur un autre forum (maferme quelque chose)
ils organisaient meme des sorties entres les membres, et ils sont venus de tout les coins d'europe et tout...

et aussi l'initiative de Neilos que je ne vois plus, avec les t-shirt et tout c'est genial

et pour les trucs de discrimination, je crois qu'il y'a assez de gens intelligent pour repondre aux deux sex, moi personnelement je prends plaisir a repondre si je connais la reponse : aider, et me dire oh je m'y connais de fois  ::aie::  

et il y'aura une minorite qui repondront plus aux femmes/ hommes on s'en fou , je l'ai dit, il y'a assez de gens qui repondent juste par plaisir, et aussi pour apprendre, donc je ne vois pas de probleme avec cela

----------


## Skyounet

D'ailleurs  quand un repas entre DVP.neteur???

----------


## Arnaud F.

Un repas pour 95 605 forumeurs ^^ ...

Ok mais moi je fais pas la cuisine  :8-):   ::mouarf::

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Un Forum plus sensuel  ::?:

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Un repas pour 95 605 forumeurs ^^ ...
> 
> Ok mais moi je fais pas la cuisine


En mme temps, je me demande combien il y en a sur les 95605 qui sont actifs et en plus combien y en a qui viendrait  une journe (par exemple) developpez.com ? Je pense pas tant que ca

----------


## larnicebafteur

> En mme temps, je me demande combien il y en a sur les 95605 qui sont actifs et en plus combien y en a qui viendrait  une journe (par exemple) developpez.com ? Je pense pas tant que ca


Tout dpend du nombre de femmes et hommes parmi les forumeurs ...

On en revient bien au sujet initial ! :8-):

----------


## doudoustephane

Citation:
*wichtounet* a crit :
_En mme temps, je me demande combien il y en a sur les 95605 qui sont actifs et en plus combien y en a qui viendrait  une journe (par exemple) developpez.com ? Je pense pas tant que ca_




> Tout dpend du nombre de femmes et hommes parmi les forumeurs ...
> 
> On en revient bien au sujet initial !


je ne suis pas d'accord avec ta remarque!!
l'epoque "les femmes font la cuisine" est revolu quand meme depuis un moment maintenant... :;):  :;): 

sinon, OOOUUUUUAAAAAIIIII, se serait vraiment bien je pense une journee entre DVP.netteur... surtout qu'en effet, nous ne serions pas 95000 je pense, vu qu'il y'en a qui ne sont presque jamais la deja...  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::king::  ::king::  ::king::  ::yaisse2::  ::yaisse2::  ::yaisse2::  ::lahola::  ::lahola::  ::chin::  ::chin::  ::fou::  ::fou::  ::lefou::  ::lefou::

----------


## Marc Lussac

L'quipe de rdaction organise dj des bouffes, rien ne vous empche de faire de meme.

On pourra mme l'annoncer dans un calendrier, etc...

----------


## Swog

> sinon, OOOUUUUUAAAAAIIIII, se serait vraiment bien je pense une journee entre DVP.netteur... surtout qu'en effet, nous ne serions pas 95000 je pense, vu qu'il y'en a qui ne sont presque jamais la deja...


C'est une ide  creuser  ::D:  en mme temps, faut aussi voir o et quand, parce que il y a des membres qui viennent de partout (Europe, mais aussi Magrheb, Qubec, autres...)

----------


## deeal

> L'quipe de rdaction organise dj des bouffes, rien ne vous empche de faire de meme.
> 
> On pourra mme l'annoncer dans un calendrier, etc...


ca serait en effet genial  ::mrgreen::

----------


## pottiez

> L'quipe de rdaction organise dj des bouffes


Ils organisent des bouffes en cachette, sen nous prvenir, c'est dgelasse, et nous alors  ::mouarf::

----------


## Marc Lussac

La dernier fois on tait presque 20 il me semble, juste sur 200 rdacteurs... soit 10%

Si vous etes 10% sur 90 000 ca fait des bouffes de 9000 seulement, ca va encore... Meme pas besoin de louer le stade de france..

----------


## doudoustephane

> La dernier fois on tait presque 20 il me semble, juste sur 200 rdacteurs... soit 10%
> 
> Si vous etes 10% sur 90 000 ca fait des bouffes de 9000 seulement, ca va encore... Meme pas besoin de louer le stade de france..


ouais, c'est vrai que ca fait vraiment du monde quand meme par contre... ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## mphistopheles

> Un repas pour 95 605 forumeurs ^^ ...
> 
> Ok mais moi je fais pas la cuisine


c'est toujours mieux que de faire la vaisselle  et le netoyage ( mon gout)

----------


## Arnaud F.

On se fait des repas en fonction de chaque rgion  ::D: 

Tout le monde reste prs de chez lui comme a et c'est rgl ^^

Sinon, faut trouver un endroit ou on pourrait tous se voir  ::D:

----------


## Skyounet

> On se fait des repas en fonction de chaque rgion 
> 
> Tout le monde reste prs de chez lui comme a et c'est rgl ^^
> 
> Sinon, faut trouver un endroit ou on pourrait tous se voir


Paris je pense (et je dis pas ca parce que j'y habite, parce j'y habite pas  ::): )

----------


## Arnaud F.

En plus sa parait logique de prendre la capitale comme lieu pour tous se voir  ::D:  

RDV dans la capitale  :8-):

----------


## mphistopheles

> Paris je pense (et je dis pas ca parce que j'y habite, parce j'y habite pas )


paris, c'est cher !

je vois pas trop d'endroits pour se faire un pique-nique  9000...
(remarque, je n'y habite pas mais j'y loge)

----------


## doudoustephane

> paris, c'est cher !
> 
> je vois pas trop d'endroits pour se faire un pique-nique  9000...
> (remarque, je n'y habite pas mais j'y loge)


oui, je pense que tu as raison, mieux vaut en province...

----------


## Arnaud F.

Strasbourg alors  ::D:  (toujours une capitale, mais de l'Europe cette fois ^^)  :8-): 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Marc Lussac

En fait vous allez faire plusieurs bouffes, une bouffe paris, une bouffe lyon, lilles, belgique, suisse, etc... C'est le plus pratique... (c'est ce qu'on fait nous...)


Un modrateur pour crer une division bouffe developpez.com svp  partir de ce topic ?

----------


## doudoustephane

> Un modrateur pour crer une division bouffe developpez.com svp  partir de ce topic ?


je veux bien me lancer dans cette tache... :;):  :;):  :;):

----------


## deeal

> En fait vous allez faire plusieurs bouffes, une bouffe paris, une bouffe lyon, lilles, belgique, suisse, etc... C'est le plus pratique... (c'est ce qu'on fait nous...)
> 
> 
> Un modrateur pour crer une division bouffe developpez.com svp  partir de ce topic ?


super bonne idee, surtout avec l'arrive de l'ete

----------


## cladsam

> Citation:
> *Marc Lussac* a crit :
> _En fait vous allez faire plusieurs bouffes, une bouffe paris, une bouffe lyon, lilles, belgique, suisse, etc... C'est le plus pratique... (c'est ce qu'on fait nous...)_
> 
> 
> _Un modrateur pour crer une division bouffe developpez.com svp  partir de ce topic ?_
> 
> 
> super bonne idee, surtout avec l'arrive de l'ete


 
Perso je trouve pas que c'ets une si bonne ide : j'aime tellement faire la fte que ca va me ruiner en tickets de train

 ::chin::   ::frenchy::  


Non plus serieusement le fait de les organiser "localement" est une tres bonne chose, ceux qui veulent peuvent se dplacer, ceux pour qui ce n'est pas possible, se contenter de rester pret de chez eux, tout le monde y trouve son compte, on commence quand?

----------


## bakaneko

Perso, j'ai pas attendu qu'on le propose pour en faire  ::P: 

Je croise tous les jours un membre de DvP (malheureusement) et j'ai dj din avec un modrateur et un autre membre (un peu moins prsent ces derniers temps).

A refaire  ::D:

----------


## Poilou

> Perso, j'ai pas attendu qu'on le propose pour en faire 
> 
> Je croise tous les jours un membre de DvP (malheureusement) et j'ai dj din avec un modrateur et un autre membre (un peu moins prsent ces derniers temps).
> 
> A refaire


Je t'en ficherais du malheureusement moi !!  ::evil:: 

Sinon pour en revenir au sujet, vous l'aurez compris je croise moi aussi un membre de dvp tous les jours ( son plus grand regret  ::twisted::  ) et c'est avec grand plaisir qu'on serait dispo pour une bouffe dans le sud-est  ::):  on a dja les shorts et les chemises  fleurs  :8-): 

Poilou...qui flaire l'odeur d'un barbecue

----------


## Oluha

Pour en revenir au sujet (ouh le vilain HS que vous nous faites  ::P: ), j'ai absolument pas l'impression que les filles ont le droit  plus de rponses que les mecs, du moins dans le forum que je frquente ici. Je pose pas souvent de questions et je peux vous dire qu'au moins la moiti n'a jamais trouv de rponse  ::lol:: 
Encore le complexe du mle qui se sent dfavoris par rapport aux femmes et a lui plait pas  ::mouarf:: 

Ca me rappelle le dbat qu'on avait eu sur les rangs, que soit disant un membre expert avait plus de rponse qu'un membre dbutant et qu'on l'coutait plus. Ben perso je trouve pas non plus.

Je sais plus qui a dit qu'ici c'tait un forum technique et qu'il fallait pas sortir du cadre de l'informatique, etc... Ben comme l'a dit Marc Lussac, c'est plus qu'un forum technique mais une vraie communaut. Si le forum dpasse largement tous les autres du genre, c'est justement parce que ca va au del de la technicit et qu'il y a une vraie ambiance et diversit qu'on ne retrouve pas ailleur.

Dire que ceux qui sont pour cette info sont que des clibataires qui recherchent quelqu'un ici, c'est archi faux. Pour ca y'a Meetic !

----------


## JavaAcro

Oui developpez.com est une vritable communaut.....l'ide de se rencontrer, par rgion, est fantastique....personellement, j'aimerais bien lier une amiti avec les participants(presque toujours les mmes) qui rpondent  mes questions poses.
Bonne journe. ::D:

----------


## Franck.H

Franchement moi je vois pas ce que ca change  part l'ajout d'une petite fioriture, un ptit gadget ... moi quand je rpond  quelqu'un je me fout completement si c'est un homme ou une femme, mme si j'adore les femmes  ::calin:: 

Nan frachement je ne vois pas en quoi ca peut nous apporter un plus, vous rpondez diffrement  une femme par rapport  un homme ?  ::lol:: 
Je pense qu'il y ai des fonctionnalits plus importantes et plus pratiques  mettre en plus  ::mouarf:: 

Sinon moi perso je ne rencontre pas trop de monde vennant de ma ville  ::cry::

----------


## doudoustephane

> Sinon moi perso je ne rencontre pas trop de monde vennant de ma ville


oui, mais tout le monde n'indique pas non plus d'ou il vient!!! donc, il y en a peut etre qui viennent de ta ville mais dont elle n'est pas indique... :;):

----------


## Franck.H

> oui, mais tout le monde n'indique pas non plus d'ou il vient!!! donc, il y en a peut etre qui viennent de ta ville mais dont elle n'est pas indique...


C'est fort probable certes mais ca ne change en rien mon point de vue sur cette nouvelle fonctionnalit !

----------


## yiannis

+1 CSoldier
Je ne regarde, meme presque jamais, le pseudo. Je me contente de lire la question et si je peux repondre je le fais.

[hors sujet] Je fais une bouffe ce soir chez moi a heraklion, qui vient?[/hors sujet]  :;):

----------


## doudoustephane

> C'est fort probable certes mais ca ne change en rien mon point de vue sur cette nouvelle fonctionnalit !


ca, c'est autre chose et c'est ton point de vue, merci de l'avoir donne en tout cas... ::P:

----------


## Franck.H

Juste une ptit HS... Ce que je trouve par contre assez domage, c'est le fait que au moins la moiti des membres cachent leur localit.
Ca pourrais permettre de faire des journes rencontres entre membres d'une mme localit, entre passionns et professionnels, c'est une chose qui pourrait tre plus que sympa, un peu dans le mme esprit que les ptits clubs de la superbe poque Amiga par exemple  ::mrgreen::

----------


## doudoustephane

> Un modrateur pour crer une division bouffe developpez.com svp  partir de ce topic ?


je me suis propose mais ca en est ou???

ca se fait?? ca se fait pas??? c'est a voir??? a venir??

info quoi, pour qu'on puisse organiser tout... ::question::  ::question::  merci a toi

----------


## ggnore

> je me suis propose mais ca en est ou???
> 
> ca se fait?? ca se fait pas??? c'est a voir??? a venir??
> 
> info quoi, pour qu'on puisse organiser tout... merci a toi


a en est qu' mon avis, vous devriez crer un thread ddi  cela, histoire d'avoir bonne conscience au niveau de la pollution de ce thread  ::mouarf::   ::aie::

----------


## Maxoo

> Je pense qu'il y ai des fonctionnalits plus importantes et plus pratiques  mettre en plus


ouais comme les icones, ou autres ...  ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## doudoustephane

> a en est qu' mon avis, vous devriez crer un thread ddi  cela, histoire d'avoir bonne conscience au niveau de la pollution de ce thread


tu as raison, je le lance tout de suite... : http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=141776

voila, c'est fait, allez-y maintenant pour parler de tous ce qui concernent les rassemblement... :;):  :;):  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## Leobaillard

> Pour, simplement pour ne plus avoir  chercher des tournure impersonnelles quand je m'adresse  quelqu'un.
> 
> Quand aux drives elles me surprendraient, Developpez.com en a peu.
> 
> Evidement, comme toutes les informations personnelles, ce devrait tre facultatif.


+1 pour le sondage, je suis  100% d'accord avec Swog, Oluha, Marc Lussac, BugFactory, et tous les autres qui pensent comme a.

C'est bie nde laisser le choix.

(PS : Bravo  ceux qui ont russi  lire le topic en entier, j'ai lch avant la fin ^^  :;):  )

----------


## doudoustephane

> (PS : Bravo  ceux qui ont russi  lire le topic en entier, j'ai lch avant la fin ^^  )


tout depend de quand on l'a pris... :;):  :;): 
je l'ai lance donc, j'ai par consequent tout lu... ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Leobaillard

Barf...C'est sur ! :p Mais en tout cas, beau topic, beaucoup de choses censes (et moins censes...je ne vise personne :p) ont t dites ici et c'est super ! Un pas de plus vers la parit ? Je pense que oui qu'on soit pour ou contre !

----------


## BugFactory

> Encore le complexe du mle qui se sent dfavoris par rapport aux femmes et a lui plait pas


Je ne sais pas pour les autres, mais quand j'ai un projet  boucler pour avant-hier et que je suis coinc je suis trs content si une femme me donne la rponse!

----------


## Maxoo

> Je ne sais pas pour les autres, mais quand j'ai un projet  boucler pour avant-hier et que je suis coinc je suis trs content si une femme me donne la rponse!


tu serai content aussi si un homme te donne la rponse.
Ou si un developpeur(e) te donne la rponse.

----------


## Swog

> tu serai content aussi si un homme te donne la rponse.
> Ou si un developpeur(e)s te donne la rponse.


SURTOUT si un(e) developpeur(e)s te donne la rponse...
si c'est un gars qui y connait rien  50% de chance pour que ce soit une ****** lol

----------


## Jean-Philippe Dub

je crois que l'on devrai suivre le vote ...

----------


## Oluha

et moi je trouve ca louche qu'un membre ayant un seul message le poste ici  ::mouarf::

----------


## cladsam

j'aime bien les icones de Maxoo donc un oui de plus...

----------


## Marc Lussac

Ce vote n' pas valaur de dcision, de plus ca n'est pas un MOD prioritaire

Je ferme cause TROLL

----------

